# Best way to notch studs?



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Make two cuts the length of the notch you need, then hit the waste with a hammer. Due to the grain direction, it usually comes out pretty clean. If not, clean with a chisel.


----------



## bonawizer (Jun 1, 2007)

How big of a notch? 2x4 or 2x6 stud?


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

2x4 studs


----------



## timmy (Jul 10, 2007)

i've seen a portable machine that can do it but that is usually overkill except for really big projects. i would go with the cut, hammer, chisel way


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Jeekinz said:


> Make two cuts the length of the notch you need, then hit the waste with a hammer. Due to the grain direction, it usually comes out pretty clean. If not, clean with a chisel.


This works well!


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Not sure why you're notching studs... but if it's to run wiring or plumbing you should run a metal cover plate over the notch afterwards to avoid nailing through it later. They sell these (cheap) but Ive made them out of scrap (expensive) in a pinch also.


----------

